# Roadside haul...



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

The town came through my street today and was trimming a huge tree out front of my house. Nice old maple. I started to chat up the guys doing it. They said I could have as much as I wanted. So I took a few wheel barrows full. Then one guy says they will be cutting down an ash tree down the road, and they are leaving the logs on the ground. So I took a ride with Michele and burl, and grabbed some. Unloaded it in my driveway. Then my neighbor came home and I took him there too. This time we piled the truck full. Then dumped em off in his yard. I saved one huge one and got a bunch of smaller limbs to keep for bowl blanks and maybe sell some...
Here's the ash pile...

Reactions: Like 16 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2017)

Congrats on the snag! Never can have too much wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2017)

Cool grab Marc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2017)

I see some heart rot but lots of good stuff in there still. I just cut around the bad. I like ash, it's hard and can be beautiful. I see a pecker hole in the big log, lol. Nice haul brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2017)

Free wood is always a winner!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2017)

Party at Marc's house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I see a pecker hole in the big log...



And now I know while all the ash trees are dying... you Michigan boys and your pecker holes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

I cut a bunch of it up today into bowl blanks and a bunch I cut for Michele, she wants some to walk on a path leading to her garden...
And I found a good sized burl in the sawdust....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (May 4, 2017)

Very nice. Did you cut all that with an electric chain saw?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Very nice. Did you cut all that with an electric chain saw?



I did. I just got a remington 14" for $20....cant lose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Ray D (May 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I did. I just a remington 14" for $20....cant lose.


Informative. I had no idea an electric chainsaw cold do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Informative. I had no idea an electric chainsaw cold do that.



If only i had pictures.... 

I watched my old neighbors (best example of red neck you've ever seen) cut down a massive red oak with the same saw. Took him forever to get through it but it was a riot drinking beer on my deck watching him.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

Chainsaw worked great! Cut up a bunch of extra maple and some "highly valuable black walnut" too...
The ash turned out to be poplar. So that was a bummer....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2017)

Lots of turning to be done right there!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2017)

Seeing that the ash is now poplar and it is not popular I will take it off your hands.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Seeing that the ash is now poplar and it is not popular I will take it off your hands.



Sure...come on up. I can let you use my grandsons bed. It's a twin sized so plenty of room. (And no pee!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2017)

Get it sealed up asap Marc. 
Yes folks electric chainsaws can do some serious cutting if the chain is sharp, as it needs to be with a gas saw. I have an older Makita electric in my saw collection, works great for indoor stuff. They are serious tools and not to be taken lightly. Like all tools there's good ones and bad ones, get a good one and you may be surprised how well they work.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 5, 2017)

What!? People actually WANT Poplar? How much do you want?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2017)

The right kind of poplar is actually beautiful turned, and easy to turn.
I personally like to turn tulip poplar because of all the colors that can be in it, greens, blacks, browns, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

